# kernel quellen

## cybersnacker

Hallo @Forum,

4uI:

seit etwas kuerzerer Zeit bin ich auch "endlich" in das Gentoo Lager gestossen, dies mit grosser Freude und Ueberraschung an dem doch so

ausgefeilten und voreinling stabilen System... 

Wen's interessiert, bin schon lange im Lande der Linuxianer unterwegs, ward aber mehr der etwas angestaubten Debian Ecke verhalten, da einerseits aber schon lange der Gedanke zum Wechsel auf BSD anlag, leider aber immer wieder aufgrund hinterhertaumelnder Aktualitaet dortiger Packete verworfen, erfreue ich mich nun an den Backports aus Gentoo:)

Zu meine Frage:

Ein wenig verwundert, komplettes System laeuft stabil nach Stage 3 Aufbau, musst ich nun doch mal was am Kernel schrauben, wechsel aus alter Gewohnheit ins usr/linux dir und siehe da, he, kein make menuconfig?!? Musst ich mit Ueberraschung feststellen, das sich zu meinem 2.6.25 Kernel ein release8 auf die Platte eingeschlichen hat, der softlink weiterhin auf release7 zeigt, wo nurnoch die Objekt Modul Dateien zu finden sind... Frag ich mich, was hat sich denn da nun abgespielt... 

1. Gibt es Unterschiede der releases aus Gentoo Sicht oder lehnt sich das an changelog kernel.org an?!?

2. Warum sind alle Quellen aus release7 verschwunden?!?

3. Wenn ein neues release aufgespielt wurde, warum nicht auch gleich daraus nem Kernel gemacht, mir fehlt hier ein Schnitt zum User/Admin...

4. Wer wuerde denn nun kuenftig den Softlink umsetzen?!?

5. Wie werden allgemein Kernel updates ueber portage gehandelt (Querschnitt Frage1)?!?

Dank jemand seiner Zeit und Antwort

// Benno

*edit*

<rednose ehm="peinlich wenn man gleich posted und nicht mal den Eintrag zuvor list" />

----------

## Max Steel

 *cybersnacker wrote:*   

> Hallo @Forum,

 

Willkommen im Forum und bei Gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> Zu meine Frage:
> 
> Ein wenig verwundert, komplettes System laeuft stabil nach Stage 3 Aufbau, musst ich nun doch mal was am Kernel schrauben, wechsel aus alter Gewohnheit ins usr/linux dir und siehe da, he, kein make menuconfig?!? Musst ich mit Ueberraschung feststellen, das sich zu meinem 2.6.25 Kernel ein release8 auf die Platte eingeschlichen hat, der softlink weiterhin auf release7 zeigt, wo nurnoch die Objekt Modul Dateien zu finden sind... Frag ich mich, was hat sich denn da nun abgespielt...
> 
> 1. Gibt es Unterschiede der releases aus Gentoo Sicht oder lehnt sich das an changelog kernel.org an?!?

 

Die releases bei gentoo sind in Anlehnung an kernel.org.

Und zwar wie folgt:

gentoo-sources = kernel + Gentoo-patch-set

vanilla-sources = kernel nackt

von offilzieller Seite:

2.6.26.1 hier 2.6.26-r1

2.6.26.2 hier 2.6.26-r2

etc.

Normalerweise ist es aber so das einige offizielle Versionsänderung der letzten Zahl übersprungen werden.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Warum sind alle Quellen aus release7 verschwunden?!?

 

Normalerweise passiert das nur wenn du emerge -auDN world && emerge --depclean ausführst, hierbei werden die alten Kernel-Versionen gelöscht, außer dem neuesten installierten.

 *Quote:*   

> 3. Wenn ein neues release aufgespielt wurde, warum nicht auch gleich daraus nem Kernel gemacht, mir fehlt hier ein Schnitt zum User/Admin...

 

Soweit ich mich erinnere ist hierfür die USE-Variable build zuständig, ich kann es aber nicht genau sagen.

Auf alle Fälle wird im Normalfall der Kernel nur als Source unter /usr/src/ abgelegt.

 *Quote:*   

> 4. Wer wuerde denn nun kuenftig den Softlink umsetzen?!?

 

Entweder per Hand.

über eselect

oder über das USE-Flag symlink auf dein Kernel, dies ist allerdings nicht empfohlen.

 *Quote:*   

> 5. Wie werden allgemein Kernel updates ueber portage gehandelt (Querschnitt Frage1)?!?

 

Wie gesagt, es werden nur neue Kernel aufgespielt, als Source.

Dann kannst du ihn per Hand updaten, siehe: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/kernel-upgrade.xml

oder dir ein Script ala:

```
cp /usr/src/linux/.config .

make oldconfig

make

make modules_install

make install

modules-rebuild -X rebuild
```

Ich tendiere eher dazu den Config teil manuell zu machen.

 *Quote:*   

> Dank jemand seiner Zeit und Antwort
> 
> // Benno

 

Bitteschön

 *Quote:*   

> *edit*
> 
> <rednose ehm="peinlich wenn man gleich posted und nicht mal den Eintrag zuvor list" />

 

Kein Prob, evtl. hängts Think4usr dort an.

----------

## Genone

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Soweit ich mich erinnere ist hierfür die USE-Variable build zuständig, ich kann es aber nicht genau sagen.

 

USE="build" ist was komplett anderes, und sollte niemals vom Benutzer gesetzt werden (wird intern für die Erstellung der Stage Tarballs benutzt). Es gibt kein automatisches Update des kompilierten Kernels (aus einer Vielzahl von Gründen).

----------

## Max Steel

Okay, vielen Dank für die Berichtigung.

----------

## schachti

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> oder über das USE-Flag symlink auf dein Kernel, dies ist allerdings nicht empfohlen.

 

Wieso das nicht? Soweit ich zurückdenken kann ist das Flag bei mir immer gesetzt gewesen und hat nie Probleme gemacht, ganz im Gegenteil...

----------

## think4urs11

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Kein Prob, evtl. hängts Think4usr dort an.

 

Wo ist denn dieses 'dort' von dem du sprichst?  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

Las mich lügen, aber soweit ich mich errinerre meinte er dashier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-710234.html

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   oder über das USE-Flag symlink auf dein Kernel, dies ist allerdings nicht empfohlen. 
> 
> Wieso das nicht? Soweit ich zurückdenken kann ist das Flag bei mir immer gesetzt gewesen und hat nie Probleme gemacht, ganz im Gegenteil...

 

Das war meiner Errinerung nach so, falls ein Paket upgedatet wird das den Kernel als BuildDependency braucht (zb. udev oder dbus) dann sucht er nach einer .config und nach bestimmten Header-Dateien oder sowas die erst beim make erstellt werden.

evtl. braucht er diese Informationen um Funktionen je nach Kernelconfig ab oder zuzuschalten und dann fest einzubauen, denn bei einem neubau des Kernels muss man diese Pakete nicht mitneubauen.

Irgendwie sowas war das, soweit ich weiß, kann mich aber auch irren.

Wenn man dabei nicht schnellgenug ist, mit diesem symlink-USEflag bricht der Emerge ab, und das will man eigentlich nicht wenn man nicht zuhause ist.

----------

